

Mininova ordered to purge all links to copyrighted files - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/mininova-ordered-to-purge-all-links-to-copyrighted-files.ars

======
devicenull
How do they tell copyrighted content from noncopyrighted content? Granted for
the more popular content it's fairly easy, but once you start getting into
things that may or may not be copyrighted, and the authors may or may not have
given their permission for it to be on torrents, it starts getting difficult.

While I can't argue the decision, I feel this will just end up helping the
large copyright holders, and ignoring the small ones.

